

We The People petition: Star Wars - akerfonta
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/sign-executive-order-requiring-immediate-release-original-star-wars-trilogy-dvd-and-blu-ray-disc/YCY7mM7v

======
advisedwang
Such an executive order would probably lie outside the power of the President.
The US Constitution does not give the President power do declare whatever he
likes and for it to be law. Executive orders only allow the president to
exercise powers congress delegated to him, or allow him to boss around his
employees (the federal govt including the military).

Admittedly some presidents have declared all kinds of random things in
executive orders, many of which have been followed through - it's a bit of a
grey area. However this one is pretty clearly outside his power. It's probably
outside Congress' power too as I imagine forcing someone to publish violates
the first amendment.

I am not a lawyer. Or an American.

------
dneb7
It's stupid crap like this that will result in a some-what useful tool like
the petition system to eventually be completely ignored.

------
chrisringrose
Petition taken down.

------
ioanpopovici
Omg

